# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Spanningsklachten

## eyssen

Beste lezer,
Af en toe krijg ik een steek op mijn borst en onmiddellijk daarna volgt een heftige steek in mijn hoofd, aan de linkerkant 5cm boven mijn slaap.
Nu heb ik de laatste tijd veel spanningen en adem niet altijd goed.
Ook vaak de hele dag een druk op mijn borst.
Al vast bedank.

----------


## Agnes574

Last van stress zo te lezen??
Proberen in zo'n situatie tot rust te komen;
-Buikademhaling
-Ogen dichtdoen en even wegdromen (aan iets leuks denken)
-Huisarts bezoeken en hem/haar je klachten voorleggen als de klachten verergeren!!

Veel sterkte en succes!!

----------


## bea1957

ja heb ik ook soms,dan moet ik in mijn handen blazen (handen dichthouden)en weer rustig uitademen.Probeer dit 2 of 3 keer tedoen en je zal je rustiger maken.Dit kan je overal doen,werk,school,feest,thuis enz.succes alvast en laat iets weten.Vriendelijke groetjes van bea

----------

